# Ahhh, The Lovely Bald Eagle Couple



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Got off work and headed on down to see the eagles yesterday evening in Baytown again. I didn't have to wait to see them this time. I just got lucky this time around. I heard they put on a show chasing hawks in the area.
The Baytown police showed up to see what all the tied up traffic was about. 
Thank you for your service guys!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

awesome photos.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Both of them on the perch. You lucky dawg! Congrats. That's much closer to the road than the nest. Good timing to say the least.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Incredible!! Thank you...


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

they are just magnificent creatures....thanks for sharing.....


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Sandy,

Those are awesome!! Wish I had time to make the trip up there just to see them!

Thanks for sharing!

Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks for sharing those pictures...very nice!


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Those are some awsome pictures. I saw either a very large hawk or an immature bald eagle flying over my house yesterday evening.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Fantastic job. I expecially love the last one.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

slip knot said:


> Fantastic job. I especially love the last one.


Hi, Slipknot! How are you? Thanks for the comment.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

*eagles*

I live close to these eagles and they must be the most be photographed eagles in the state.when I look at your pictures it is just like I am looking at the eagles live.I am sure they give you their best pose knowing that you will make them look so good.today there was more people taking pictures then I have seen at one time.do you know why there was so many people there today?thanks for letting us look at your pictures.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Great pictures!! They look so "alive" thu your lens!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fishn2 (Feb 5, 2009)

Guess I'm going to go and join the ranks of people taking pictures of them.
Your pictures are awesome Sandy.
Looks like you must have been in a tree to get shots into the nest. 
Any advice on capturing these guys on camera that you could give would certainly be appreciated. My equipment is limited but I'll do the best with what I have. Shoot, I just want to see them. That'll be cool enough.

Thanks for sharing 

Kelly


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Fishn2 said:


> Guess I'm going to go and join the ranks of people taking pictures of them.
> Your pictures are awesome Sandy.
> Looks like you must have been in a tree to get shots into the nest.
> Any advice on capturing these guys on camera that you could give would certainly be appreciated. My equipment is limited but I'll do the best with what I have. Shoot, I just want to see them. That'll be cool enough.
> ...


Advice would be a DSLR Camera, 300mm lens, Tripod, Good Exposure.
Bring what you got and experience the joy and excitement.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

TripleGrip said:


> I live close to these eagles and they must be the most be photographed eagles in the state.when I look at your pictures it is just like I am looking at the eagles live.I am sure they give you their best pose knowing that you will make them look so good.today there was more people taking pictures then I have seen at one time.do you know why there was so many people there today?thanks for letting us look at your pictures.


The babies are getting bigger and the word is getting around. There are people coming from all over the country to this this nest!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks again for your kind comments! I'm so happy to share my experiences with you!


----------

